
HypriotOS: Docker playground for Raspberry Pi - beagile
http://blog.hypriot.com/post/get-your-all-in-one-docker-playground-now-hypriotos-reloaded/
======
sena
This should be on
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/)

~~~
aexaey
Or better yet, integrated into Raspbian, so that containers would be "apt-get
install docker" away.

------
agumonkey
Just got a second rpi for that purpose only. That submission couldn't be more
timely as I didn't see it after my day of Googling.

~~~
beagile
Great to hear that. Still lots of people do not know us. So spread the word :)

~~~
agumonkey
The rpi sea is vast and moving. From a distance it's not easy to follow.

~~~
beagile
Wherever you are - the Docker Pirates are coming for your Pi!

~~~
staticvar
More Docker Pirates on Raspberry Pi -> Pirateship for Pi
[http://openpipekit.github.io/pirate.sh/#!index.md](http://openpipekit.github.io/pirate.sh/#!index.md)

I think it's Raspbian + hypriot kernal + Docker + other special sauce like the
ability to plug a program in via a USB stick

------
beagile
To get you started go to: [http://blog.hypriot.com/getting-
started/](http://blog.hypriot.com/getting-started/)

Or help from our community:
[https://gitter.im/hypriot/talk](https://gitter.im/hypriot/talk)

------
jstx
Do you guys post the process by which you compile this image anywhere? I was
very impressed the last time I saw you put out an update because I have tried
in the past (as a learning excercise) to do the exact same thing. Compiling a
kernel that supports docker for the pi was quite a challenge. For me, at
least.

~~~
beagile
Yes, that's true. It can be a pain in the ass.

Here is our repo: [https://github.com/hypriot/rpi-
kernel](https://github.com/hypriot/rpi-kernel)

Cheers!

------
andyl
How is this different from snappy ubuntu on RPi?

~~~
beagile
Not exactly sure where they differ. But the most obvious thing is that Snappy
has a completely different way of installing packages and its own package
format, too.

HypriotOS on the other hand just uses the standard Debian way of installing
and managing software.

